# Turn ons.



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

There's a thread about the qualities than people find appalling, so why not a thread about the characteristics that makes you squeal, fawn over, or admire someone?

For me, it would have to be people with knowledge in many fields, yet not an expert in any of them. A jack of all trades, I guess.

So what about you, what turns your brains or dingalings on?


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

lol that last part thoh...uhm in everyone

-being cute, except only when they aren't trying xD one girl i know is just so adorable 
-if theyre very good at a sport.
-guys with dark hair and glasses...
-when a guy shows fondness for something/someone in particular


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

Enthusiasm.

Nothing is sexier to me than someone who finds me sexy.


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2015)

freckles
idk why, but not so much freckles. like 2 or 3 freckles are fine.

not freckles the fugly duck in ac

and people who write neatly and not scribble or chicken scratch. and someone who loves to read.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 27, 2015)

money n glasses


----------



## tomothy (Aug 27, 2015)

nice eyes (/ ‘з’)/

also the ability to take care of yourself. so like if you're madly overweight and just eat junk food all day and never exercise just no


----------



## ams (Aug 27, 2015)

Being kind to others, science nerds, shyness, and more than anything else a love for animals. If I see a guy hugging an animal or talking about his pets I'm in trouble.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

ams said:


> Being kind to others, science nerds, shyness, and more than anything else a love for animals. If I see a guy hugging an animal or talking about his pets I'm in trouble.



I'm all that except for being a science nerd, haha~
Better watch out, I'ma come and shove an alpaca in your face while hugging it! >:3


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2015)

Total dominance.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

Well I think I might be pansexual so I guess a turn on would just be having a good personality~


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Total dominance.



That sounds very... one sided? xD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 27, 2015)

Sexy eyes and lips. A nice smile. White t-shirts and blue jeans.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2015)

Well they have to be alive (im not into that necrophilia stuff),then im hoping they have all the nessarry organs (i aint giving you no kidney on the first date), Then you i have to like you (Im not dating some random), But most importantly I love it when they live on earth (im not moving to mars for you).


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 27, 2015)

Openly sexual.  Open to new experiences, new foreplay, new positions and sexually active.  I love this.  This is one of the best things.

Hmmm....
large hands.  No particular reason, I just find hands very beautiful.
Intelligence.  Someone who can actually talk with me.  This is chemistry, too, I suppose.
A tough exterior that hides a really sweet side.  This is an odd one, I suppose.  Basically, most of the time they'd be silent or very direct or sarcastic, but when it really comes down to it, every now and again, they'd be sweet.  I know it sounds silly but I am very attracted to this.


----------



## Mino (Aug 27, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Openly sexual. large hands.



My hand can cover my entire face.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

Good hygiene.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> Good hygiene.



I didn't even think of this.  This.  So much this.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

Mino said:


> My hand can cover my entire face.



Prove it


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

A nice smile really does it for me
Nice personality, fun to be around
Kind-hearted, good with kids 
A fun laugh and someone who can make me laugh


----------



## chronic (Aug 27, 2015)

Reptilian


----------



## Trundle (Aug 27, 2015)

when I spy their michael jordan vintage b-ball trading card in their pocket


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 27, 2015)

when they have all the amiibos


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2015)

Meanwhile that person is 
-Agradable
-Rarely/Never gossips
-Likes atleast 1 of the things i like (and even if it doesnt like what i like,meanwhile the things he likes doesnt be ALOT different than mine,IK i look like an asshat,but thats only if i want to befriend that person)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aesthetic said:


> when they have all the amiibos



Awww,same


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

Glasses, smart, glasses, likes video games, glasses, dresses nicely, glasses, oh and is not a jerk ovo


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 27, 2015)

Mink said:


> Glasses, smart, glasses, likes video games, glasses, dresses nicely, glasses, oh and is not a jerk ovo



Hey, but what about glasses?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Mink said:


> Glasses, smart, glasses, likes video games, glasses, dresses nicely, glasses, oh and is not a jerk ovo



Glasses makes everything look sexy, like you just viewed them with rose-tinted glasses yourself~


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

Idk, every crush I've ever had (besides now) were people with glasses in my school, people just look really cute with glasses ;u; (especially if theyre those thick rectangle frames waow)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Girls with short hair and glasses, ehehe~ ouo


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2015)

Really all you gotta do is be nice to me and I'll be salivating over you within seconds


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Really all you gotta do is be nice to me and I'll be salivating over you within seconds



Gee, you sure seem easy to please. xD


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Girls with short hair and glasses, ehehe~ ouo



eheheh beyond the boundary ehehe so moEMOEMOE 
moe as can be


----------



## Raffy (Aug 27, 2015)

boys with dark hair but light eyes.



Spoiler: my boyfriend


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Mink said:


> eheheh beyond the boundary ehehe so moEMOEMOE
> moe as can be



Yessssss exactly like Beyond the Bondary~ x3


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Gonna make this list pretty short, since there's already that "What's your type?" thread so this is TURN-ONs :c

Nice arms (slightly muscular but not muscularr), nice neck/collarbones, nice smile, assertion/dominance at the right times ~


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Gonna make this list pretty short, since there's already that "What's your type?" thread so this is TURN-ONs :c
> 
> Nice arms (slightly muscular but not muscularr), nice neck/collarbones, nice smile, assertion/dominance at the right times ~


sounds like every shoujo manga/anime guy ive ever crushed on


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Gonna make this list pretty short, since there's already that "What's your type?" thread so this is TURN-ONs :c
> 
> Nice arms (slightly muscular but not muscularr), nice neck/collarbones, nice smile, assertion/dominance at the right times ~



Sounds like very difficult standards for most guys, though that's just how I feel. XD


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sounds like very difficult standards for most guys, though that's just how I feel. XD



LOL whyyy? They're very subjective, minus the last one :3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL whyyy? They're very subjective, minus the last one :3



Eh, I guess you're right~


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eh, I guess you're right~



Now short hair and glasses is a different story... WHAT IF I SPENT MY LIFE TRYING TO GET LONG HAIR, and glasses are a pain when you get hit in the face with sports balls :c


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Now short hair and glasses is a different story... WHAT IF I SPENT MY LIFE TRYING TO GET LONG HAIR, and glasses are a pain when you get hit in the face with sports balls :c



T-They're just preferences!
They aren't necessary for me to like you, nope! <


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Glasses makes everything look sexy, like you just viewed them with rose-tinted glasses yourself~



I agree!


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Now short hair and glasses is a different story... WHAT IF I SPENT MY LIFE TRYING TO GET LONG HAIR, and glasses are a pain when you get hit in the face with sports balls :c



SHORT HAIR IS EZ TO SHOWER WITH AND CONTACT LENSES ARE A ROYAL PAIN WHEN YOU PUT THEM ON WRONG AND YOUR EYES ARE ON FIRE AND YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER YOU HAVE THEM ON AND NOT FALL ASLEEP
plus im not in p.e./ball type sports so I wont get hit in the face o3o


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

AGH i just want to see this one guy in particular with glasses on...i bet he'd look g8  but idc about them on girls xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> SHORT HAIR IS EZ TO SHOWER WITH AND CONTACT LENSES ARE A ROYAL PAIN WHEN YOU PUT THEM ON WRONG AND YOUR EYES ARE ON FIRE AND YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER YOU HAVE THEM ON AND NOT FALL ASLEEP
> plus im not in p.e./ball type sports so I wont get hit in the face o3o



i like both but long hair looks better on me. But YES its so nice with short hair, especially when washing it. I feel so FREE. 

i dont have to worry about glasses or contacts, but i've always wanted glasses...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> AGH i just want to see this one guy in particular with glasses on...i bet he'd look g8  but idc about them on girls xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hmm~ I wonder what it's like to wash long hair.
I bet I'd feel like a majestic naked monkey~


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

Glasses are so cute >w< you can always get fashion glasses too, ones with no prescription if you have good vision already c: I have long hair that goes all the way near my hips and I really hate spending a lot of time trying to wash all of it even though long hair fits better on me :[


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 27, 2015)

Independence. Someone who doesn't mind that I don't want to spend every waking moment with them the time and just let each other do out own things. I also HATE it when some guys try to take control all the time, like no. If someone tries that on me, I'll cut it off so fast _(-the relationship I mean-)_ without showing mercy.


Oh yeah, and I'm sucker for silent types. I dunno why, people who don't talk much always seem like the wisest to me. I also like a bit of quirkiness and kinkiness, and of course just being a good person in general. :}


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hmm~ I wonder what it's like to wash long hair.
> I bet I'd feel like a majestic naked monkey~



it feels like there's a mop on your head. haha im currently trying to grow my hair out but I have very thick hair so it feels like weights are attached to my head.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> it feels like there's a mop on your head. haha im currently trying to grow my hair out but I have very thick hair so it feels like weights are attached to my head.



Awh, maybe not so majestic anymore... 
How long does it normally take to grow your hair down to hip length anyways~?


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not sure, but I've gotten a trim like 4 months ago and haven't gotten my hair really cut short for like 3-4 years, so around that time for me~


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, maybe not so majestic anymore...
> How long does it normally take to grow your hair down to hip length anyways~?



It depends on the person, but uh I cut it up to shoulder length about a year ago? It's a bit above my hip right now. My hair doesnt grow much length wise.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Glasses are so annoying when it's hot outside or you're sweaty though ;-; just slide off my face and I always have to push them up huuuuu

I've been wanting long hair ever since I was little and it's been 2 decades and the longest its ever been is er 5 inches below my shoulders (with healthy trims ok it's bad to not cut your hair forever)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Mink said:


> I'm not sure, but I've gotten a trim like 4 months ago and haven't gotten my hair really cut short for like 3-4 years, so around that time for me~



T-three to four years... at that rate, I'd have grown a full-on beard and mustache combo before my hair gets down the the middle of my spine! xD


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> It depends on the person, but uh I cut it up to shoulder length about a year ago? It's a bit above my hip right now. My hair doesnt grow much length wise.



WAAAT THE HECK my hair grows maybe 2 inches every year ;__;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> WAAAT THE HECK my hair grows maybe 2 inches every year ;__;



H-How does hair take that long to grow?! .___.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> H-How does hair take that long to grow?! .___.



Maybe because I have thin and fine hair, riummi said she had thick hair LOL


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Glasses are so annoying when it's hot outside or you're sweaty though ;-; just slide off my face and I always have to push them up huuuuu
> 
> I've been wanting long hair ever since I was little and it's been 2 decades and the longest its ever been is er 5 inches below my shoulders (with healthy trims ok it's bad to not cut your hair forever)



I have prescription sunglasses for when it's sunny and my optometrist tightened/altered my regular glasses not too much or too little so it never slides off my face o: well my glasses do have nosepads, the ones that don't kinda slides off for me~

As for my hair, I don't keep track I've had long hair for at least 5 years ovo
//my hair is really thick


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Maybe because I have thin and fine hair, riummi said she had thick hair LOL



LOL maybe its just that i thought my hair grew more slowly compared to everyone else. Its a pain and i want to get it thinned out. Its like rope except its nice and soft xD


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Mink said:


> I have prescription sunglasses for when it's sunny and my optometrist tightened/altered my regular glasses not too much or too little so it never slides off my face o: well my glasses do have nosepads, the ones that don't kinda slides off for me~
> 
> As for my hair, I don't keep track I've had long hair for at least 5 years ovo
> //my hair is really thick



Ohhh I have those black plastic frames with no nosepads, but I remember nosepads didn't work for me either especially when I still took dance classes ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> LOL maybe its just that i thought my hair grew more slowly compared to everyone else. Its a pain and i want to get it thinned out. Its like rope except its nice and soft xD



Sounds like you have a case of the fluffyhead.
I wanna pet fluffyheaaads~ *^*
Sorry if I sound like a creep, I'm obsessed with all things fluffy and soft. xD


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Ohhh I have those black plastic frames with no nosepads, but I remember nosepads didn't work for me either especially when I still took dance classes ;w;



Oh I took a dance class last year with my nosepad glasses C: it kinda hurt and left an indent on my nose, which also reminded of how I ALWAYS FORGOT MY HAIRTIE SO I LOST POINTS EVERYDAY (this is the reason why I wanted to cut my hair short, I'm forgetful)


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sounds like you have a case of the fluffyhead.
> I wanna pet fluffyheaaads~ *^*
> Sorry if I sound like a creep, I'm obsessed with all things fluffy and soft. xD



haha it isnt so fluffy but more...sleek? I suppose thats an appropriate word to describe it. But i'm happy that its shiny and healthy


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> haha it isnt so fluffy but more...sleek? I suppose thats an appropriate word to describe it. But i'm happy that its shiny and healthy



Huh, nothing wrong with a bit of sheen~


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 27, 2015)

She gotta have a butt or she don't get the nut.


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> She gotta have a butt or she don't get the nut.



My goodness o.o


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> She gotta have a butt or she don't get the nut.



How do you define "having a butt"


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> She gotta have a butt or she don't get the nut.



Ohoo~ naughty little fella' aren't you?
Ehuehuehuehuehuehue


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 27, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> How do you define "having a butt"



Like having actual cheekies to get freaky.


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 27, 2015)

Joy said:


> My goodness o.o



Wat



crystalmilktea said:


> How do you define "having a butt"



It not being as flat as a pancake, duh.


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Like having actually cheeks.



Aww dangit :l


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

A nice physique, nice hands, nice hair, nice teeth

A man who knows what he's doing wink


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

i bet my butt is as flat as a pancake because i sit on my ass all day. But pancakes taste good so theres that too


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Like having actually cheekies to get freaky.



THAT EDIT LOL Ok what if it looks flat, but then you see it uncovered and she does have cheeks


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 27, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Like having actual cheekies to get freaky.



Ayy lmao


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> i bet my butt is as flat as a pancake because i sit on my ass all day. But pancakes taste good so theres that too



I second that, I bet with a bit of syrup, I'll be a cannibal's breakfast one day~


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

Lol this thread


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay to add on to the butt convo a little junk in the trunk on a guy never hurt anybody 

I'm tired of all these pancake man asses like Jesus no wonder ur pants can't stay up

But then again he can't have a bigger butt than me lmao like chill on the squats homie


----------



## piichinu (Aug 27, 2015)

chicken scratch writing, a hot face, money, and extreme intelligence but no arrogance included


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Okay to add on to the butt convo a little junk in the trunk on a guy never hurt anybody
> 
> I'm tired of all these pancake man asses like Jesus no wonder ur pants can't stay up
> 
> But then again he can't have a bigger butt than me lmao like chill on the squats homie



XD
If the man had a bigger butt than a woman, I'd be really scared at that point.


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Okay to add on to the butt convo a little junk in the trunk on a guy never hurt anybody
> 
> I'm tired of all these pancake man asses like Jesus no wonder ur pants can't stay up
> 
> But then again he can't have a bigger butt than me lmao like chill on the squats homie



I have a butt. Ask Jav


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

Woah there, I never even thought/looked at a guy's butt or their trunk o^o guess you guys all have some of those preferences out there xD


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> *Okay to add on to the butt convo a little junk in the trunk on a guy never hurt anybody*
> 
> I'm tired of all these pancake man asses like Jesus no wonder ur pants can't stay up
> 
> But then again he can't have a bigger butt than me lmao like chill on the squats homie



YAASSSSSS


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

piimisu said:


> chicken scratch writing, a hot face, money, and extreme intelligence but no arrogance included



What makes chicky doodles appealing? o:


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

This thread is beginning to get creepy.... o.e


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

Mink said:


> Woah there, I never even thought/looked at a guy's butt or their trunk o^o guess you guys all have some of those preferences out there xD



Nothin like a nice man ass let me tell ya


----------



## piichinu (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What makes chicky doodles appealing? o:



idk it looks like doctor handwriting which i have and love
i can write neatly but i do chicken scratch on purpose bc its cute


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

random but my teacher has a really perky butt for a guy. Its better than all the other girls's


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> This thread is beginning to get creepy.... o.e



I agree... back on topic, I find girls with a good air of mystery to be rather charming~
Though, secrecy is another thing.


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> This thread is beginning to get freaky.... o.~



Fixed that for you, bub.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Fixed that for you, bub.



Thanks, that typo was starting to bother me ugh


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> when they have all the amiibos



Do you know a man named Jason Burrows??  I think he'd be perfect for you.  :')


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay here's a weird one

Nicely shaped ears are def a turn on


----------



## piichinu (Aug 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Do you know a man named Jason Burrows??  I think he'd be perfect for you.  :')



hes mine


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

tfw their hair covers their eyes (I don't even look at them, I HAVENT EVEN SEEN THEM ON MY CRUSHES)


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 27, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> when they have all the amiibos



I don't own any amoobies, but I do own some Skylanders figures. Wanna date?


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

A guy who is polite to waiters/other people in service positions/etc is such a turn on omg

And on the other hand being disrespectful to waiters/etc is the biggest turn off ever


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> Lol, why specifically waiters?



Lol, did you miss the part that said /other people in service positions/etc?

Another turn off: people above age 5 that can't read


----------



## Mink (Aug 27, 2015)

Because they're the ones who serve you that food when you're rly hungry they're a blessing they're god


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

A good hugger is always a plus


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 27, 2015)

If your waitress thinks you're attractive, you usually get free stuff. Girl at the Cheesecake Factory gave me an extra slice of cheesecake on the house.

#bless


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Mink said:


> Because they're the ones who serve you that food when you're rly hungry they're a blessing they're god



Adding this to list of turn ons: surprising me with food I like


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> If your waitress thinks you're attractive, you usually get free stuff. Girl at the Cheesecake Factory gave me an extra slice of cheesecake on the house.
> 
> #bless



What flavor


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 27, 2015)

-shaggy hair
-dimples
-is funny
-is awesome
-treats others well
-good personality
-likes video games
-likes TV
-sometimes glasses
-Any kind of hair, mostly black, blonde, and orange
-blue, or unique mulit-color eyes, two different colored eyes, green eyes
-Casual clothes
Dat's about it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2015)

I really like bones, like seeing and feeling someones bones. Especially clavicles, wrist bones, pelvic bones... mmmm... they are just so pretty... maybe cause I can't see or feel mine.


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> What flavor



Peppermint bark. Always go there with the fam for Christmas dinner a week before Xmas.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Peppermint bark. Always go there with the fam for Christmas dinner a week before Xmas.



Damn she good


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

i like when ppl are symmetrical


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i like when ppl are symmetrical



One of my eyes is slightly lower than the other &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Mink (Aug 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> One of my eyes is slightly lower than the other ��



SAME so my glasses look kinda crooked in all of my pictures ;-;


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 28, 2015)

No but seriously

-Booty
-Video games
-Likes to eat
-Sleep a lot, like me
-Motorcycles
-Stupid movies
-Long hair
-Glasses
-Wears my big boy clothes
-Short af

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> SAME so my glasses look kinda crooked in all of my pictures ;-;



Dem feels. Its why I never wear mine in pics.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

im not symmetrical either, the right side of my face looks kinda different from my left and i dont like it


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> One of my eyes is slightly lower than the other ��





Mink said:


> SAME so my glasses look kinda crooked in all of my pictures ;-;





piimisu said:


> im not symmetrical either, the right side of my face looks kinda different from my left and i dont like it



Forget "Team Poopsicle," let's make a group lol


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> No but seriously
> 
> -Booty
> -Video games
> ...



Damn that sounds like a strange on point description of me .-. Only I'm not that short if you think 5'4 is tall.


----------



## Mink (Aug 28, 2015)

I'd fit in a team if it was all about eating, sleeping, and playing video games all day I'm hella lazy ~.~


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 28, 2015)

-joins crooked glasses group because I think one of my ears is a tiny bit higher than the other @_@


----------



## Mink (Aug 28, 2015)

I'd be one of the top members considering someone stepped on and broke my glasses before owo


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> im not symmetrical either, the right side of my face looks kinda different from my left and i dont like it



Well most faces aren't perfectly symmetrical anyways~

anyways, is 5'2" considered short, for a girl? Most of the people I'm around are around pretty short so it seems normal to me.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> Well most faces aren't perfectly symmetrical anyways~
> 
> anyways, is 5'2" considered short, for a girl? Most of the people I'm around are around pretty short so it seems normal to me.



I'm a tiny bit shorter than 5'2 and people think I'm waaaay smaller than my friends who are that height @_@ so I don't think it's that short!


----------



## Mink (Aug 28, 2015)

I feel pretty short and I'm 5'2, and I'm still underweight for my age/height. There's a freshman at my school who's like 6'2 ;_;


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I'm a tiny bit shorter than 5'2 and people think I'm waaaay smaller than my friends who are that height @_@ so I don't think it's that short!



Phew ok xD hm maybe your just really petite?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> I feel pretty short and I'm 5'2, and I'm still underweight for my age/height. There's a freshman at my school who's like 6'2 ;_;



Eyyy me too, same height and underweight. Damn I don't know anybody that tall ;-; and a freshmen too


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 28, 2015)

Mink said:


> I feel pretty short and I'm 5'2, and I'm still underweight for my age/height. There's a freshman at my school who's like 6'2 ;_;



LOL I'm the opposite of you! I look at people shorter than me and always think "I'm not that short! I'm pretty average! Look at all these people I'm taller than!" -aggressively holds head high and walks past group of girls-

Also for some reason there's a group of 15yr old boys at my church who are all nearing 6 feet omg...


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm only 5'8 so I'm considered short too I guess lol


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> Phew ok xD hm maybe your just really petite?



LOL I am! Kind of... if you're underweight for your height then you should be pretty petite too D:< But it's so funny when people realize that I'm not actually the shortest in the class ~


----------



## Mink (Aug 28, 2015)

I feel inferior to those on varsity cross country because they're literally at least 5'6+ WITH LONG LEGS and can ruunnn fasttt (I'll never make varsity but we run w/them) And when I'm trying to compare heights with my friends I unconsciously try to tiptoe a little bit so it doesn't make me look as short >:c


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm only 5'8 so I'm considered short too I guess lol



Stahp you'd probably be fun to hug


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL I am! Kind of... if you're underweight for your height then you should be pretty petite too D:< But it's so funny when people realize that I'm not actually the shortest in the class ~



Mm yea i am petite BUT my sister...holy she's so petite she always has to fix her own clothing, her waist is like a 22 ;-; mines is a 24. Yea! Surprisingly I'm not the shortest in my class either...but almost everyone in my school is asian so...


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> Mm yea i am petite BUT my sister...holy she's so petite she always has to fix her own clothing, her waist is like a 22 ;-; mines is a 24. Yea! Surprisingly I'm not the shortest in my class either...but almost everyone in my school is asian so...



YEAH GURL for asians we aint short LOOL. Omg, my waist is a 24 and I have trouble finding form fitting clothing/dresses that fit properly... I can't imagine what it's like for her D:

Also I guess small waists aren't a thing for guys anymore like in the past ;w; its the big butts now qq


----------



## Mink (Aug 28, 2015)

Omg same my school is at least 40% Asian, there's at least 3 Asians in every class I have/take and yeah I'm not the shortest either so I'm like really proud ehehuhe \o/


----------



## Joy (Aug 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm only 5'8 so I'm considered short too I guess lol



Nahh you're not short


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2015)

Mink said:


> Omg same my school is at least 40% Asian, there's at least 3 Asians in every class I have/take and yeah I'm not the shortest either so I'm like really proud ehehuhe \o/



Gurl (or guy? Maybe? LOL) mines is seriously 90% asian, including me haha yea I feel bad for my other friend who is the shortest in our group

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalmilktea said:


> YEAH GURL for asians we aint short LOOL. Omg, my waist is a 24 and I have trouble finding form fitting clothing/dresses that fit properly... I can't imagine what it's like for her D:
> 
> Also I guess small waists aren't a thing for guys anymore like in the past ;w; its the big butts now qq



Ahaha Ikr I get talked about by my relatives because I'm "tall" and have long legs . Yeaa it's all about those buns but mines are pancakes :c


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 28, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Also I guess small waists aren't a thing for guys anymore like in the past ;w; its the big butts now qq



Ever since Sir Mix a lot. c:

But seriously everyone has a different part so it's okay. I don't have a super-gigantic huge booty that knocks down buildings when I turn the corner but I got to be careful trying to squeeze through isles sometimes. ;w; And it's weird cause I used to be like a stickbug with no curves until 2-3 years ago. My waist is still pretty flat  in the front until you get to the back.


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 28, 2015)

I think if you chopped off my butt, I'd lose a good 30 pounds. Give or take.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I think if you chopped off my butt, I'd lose a good 30 pounds. Give or take.



I imagine you with this huge chunk of fleshy flesh attached to your rear.  like it's just this mass of lumpy flesh lol


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

Mink said:


> I feel inferior to those on varsity cross country because they're literally at least 5'6+ WITH LONG LEGS and can ruunnn fasttt (I'll never make varsity but we run w/them) And when I'm trying to compare heights with my friends I unconsciously try to tiptoe a little bit so it doesn't make me look as short >:c



5'6 is overrated anyway


----------



## Llust (Aug 28, 2015)

- personality
- good humor
- common sense

thats pretty much my 'turn on' for some reason, anything else guys do doesnt matter to me. neither does appearence, i've lost interest in guys who had a perfect face complexion yet their personalities were sh-t


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 28, 2015)

since people are talking about heights, i'm just gonna say i'm 162cm and asian, and i'm as tall as or taller than most of my family lmao (using cm is a lot more accurate than feet and inches and accuracy is important!!!) but yeah i noticed i'm not....that short in comparison to the population at my school. i'm about the same height as a lot of guys i pass, which i find rly surprising. so ideally, it's pretty attractive when a guy is at least like 4 inches taller than me (but lol my kpop ultimate bias is a tiny lil thing) 

i also love attractive voices? idk how to explain my subjective idea of an attractive male voice but it's often on the deeper side? i also love when a guy dresses well. harder to find than it should be.


----------



## Nazgod (Aug 28, 2015)

Money.

... Ok seriously though, hair that suits the person and voices are a thing for me. Hair as in, sometimes people shave their head and it really doesn't suit them. But for others, it's totally fine. Oh, I really don't like the sideswept haircut though. That doesn't suit anyone.

Also clothes. Specifically suits. Especially well fitting suits. gah.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 28, 2015)

Beards, Space Ladies, Cuteness.


----------



## Athera (Aug 28, 2015)

big hands and looks at you and when you catch them looking at you, they look away all shy nd stuff.


----------



## pippy1994 (Aug 28, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> freckles
> idk why, but not so much freckles. like 2 or 3 freckles are fine.
> 
> not freckles the fugly duck in ac
> ...



There's no such thing as someone with 2 or 3 freckles though lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2015)

As bad sense of humor as I have. That is a must.
 Good music taste, likes to watch films, can deal with me being a freakbeat unicorn sometimes. Can handle me in general, I can't say I'm the easiest person alive so, yeah.

@oswaldies yeah, kind of thinking the same, i've never cared about gender or that kinda stuff. If I like someone enough, I'd bang them.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 28, 2015)

Jake. is the biggest turn on.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 28, 2015)

Team 5'2 where my *****es at


I used to not like being short but now I'm like eh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Team 5'2 where my *****es at
> 
> 
> I used to not like being short but now I'm like eh



Right here, except I may be 5'3-5'4 right now if I'm lucky. Hah.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> I feel inferior to those on varsity cross country because they're literally at least 5'6+ WITH LONG LEGS and can ruunnn fasttt (I'll never make varsity but we run w/them) And when I'm trying to compare heights with my friends I unconsciously try to tiptoe a little bit so it doesn't make me look as short >:c



Haha, ya. I'm only about 5'3/5'4.
Gosh I feel so tiny compared to other guys. x.x


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 28, 2015)

when she hasn't a constant screechy voice that I could use to defeat the pokemon of the opponent. 

I'm a simple man, basically everything can turn me on.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> when she hasn't a constant screechy voice that I could use to defeat the pokemon of the opponent.
> 
> I'm a simple man, basically everything can turn me on.



I like to consider myself simple as well.
Except I wouldn't be because I deny that I am most of the time. x.x


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 28, 2015)

Has a sense of humor similar to mine
Isn't dumb
Isn't a *****
Isn't glued to her phone 24/7


Pretty much


----------



## tumut (Aug 28, 2015)

Guys with a nice voice, brown eyes, good fashion sense, and a nice face.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Jake. is the biggest turn on.


No.


----------



## himeki (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> There's a thread about the qualities than people find appalling, so why not a thread about the characteristics that makes you squeal, fawn over, or admire someone?
> 
> For me, it would have to be people with knowledge in many fields, yet not an expert in any of them. A jack of all trades, I guess.
> 
> So what about you, what turns your brains or dingalings on?



why.
why
WHY did you make this thread.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> why.
> why
> WHY did you make this thread.



Huehuehuehuehue, is there an issue with having to voice my opinions as well as hear other's?


----------



## himeki (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Huehuehuehuehue, is there an issue with having to voice my opinions as well as hear other's?



this forum has children in it you know?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> this forum has children in it you know?



I expected it to be harmless.
Oh, how wrong I was.
However, for the most part, it's tolerable and not too inappropriate.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> this forum has children in it you know?



Actually this website is rated T.

What turns me on? Long hair.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 28, 2015)

- Strength, like physical strength. It makes me feel weak and small, and protected.

- Arrogance, but deserved. Cockiness in someone who is actually really good at what they do.

- Rough/rugged look, almost like they might potentially kill someone. Again, make me feel protected and small.

- Stubble, but not beards. A little roughness is amazing, but I don't like facial hair, or a rug burn.

- Height, like most girls. I'm not very tall but at 5'6" I want to be able to wear heels and still be shorter.

- Professional look, or clean cut. Complete opposite of rugged, but it shows they care about themselves, and value their work. Money honey.


----------



## tumut (Aug 28, 2015)

Also when they'll play Video Games with you, and aren't terrible.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Whats a turn on? When you flip the switch and TURN ON the lights!


----------



## Synyster D (Aug 28, 2015)

My girlfriend

Shia labouf 



Tiger Tank Mk1 with Pz.Kpfw. Tiger Ausf. turret, E 8,8cmKwK 43 L/71 Gun, Maybach HL 230 TRMP45 engine, Pz.Kfw.Tiger Ausf. E tracks and A Fug 12



The Tog II tank with Paxman 12TP engine, OQF 17-pdr Gun Mk. VII, and Tog II turret, TogII tracks and a WSNo. 19 Special radio



Also I like BOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

But mainly its my girl as she perfect sorry 4 the cheese guys and girls haha xD 

But yeah I also get turned on by people how are into metal, rock and punk etc. I also like People who enjoy Sc-fi and history and I also like people who have a nice personality and aren't another processed person from the mainstream factory haha, erm another turn on is people who like game of thrones and breaking bad and the walking dead. I like girls with soft and long hair, I also love Dark people (in the emo/ deep sense haha). 

#CommanderLeahShepherd


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2015)

- People who are into alternative music.
- People who like anime.
- People who watch TV shows like Game of Thrones and Breaking Bad.
- I love medium to long hair (on a boy).
- Gamers.
- Someone who can make me laugh and has a great sense of humor.
- I love tall people.
- Someone who is happy and friendly.
- Cuteness.
- Basically my Boyfriend :3


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 28, 2015)

hariolari said:


> - Strength, like physical strength. It makes me feel weak and small, and protected.
> 
> - Arrogance, but deserved. Cockiness in someone who is actually really good at what they do.
> 
> ...



So when someone approaches you in public, who looks like he might kill someone, what are you gonna do?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> So when someone approaches you in public, who looks like he might kill someone, what are you gonna do?


Jump them.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Jump them.



Let's hope he doesn't assume you're attacking them and tries to kill you.


----------



## Synyster D (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Let's hope he doesn't assume you're attacking them and tries to kill you.


It was a joke...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Let's hope he doesn't assume you're attacking them and tries to kill you.


My skinny white self is strong enough.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 28, 2015)

When guys are good with kids!! Even though I hate kids


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

kayleee said:


> When guys are good with kids!! Even though I hate kids



Aren't you like 14, you are a kid. . .​


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Aren't you like 14, you are a kid. . .​



Maybe she means toddlers and the like~


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Actually this website is rated T.



If it was rated T you would have to be 13+ to join.​


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 28, 2015)

Turn's on's hmm.

-Women that wear glasses cause I think they look cute.
-Booty if they have one and not pancake ones.
-Sense of Humor
-Personality
-Dancing
-Flirts in a good way


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Turn's on's hmm.
> 
> -Women that wear glasses cause I think they look cute.
> -Booty if they have one and not pancake ones.
> ...



Yes, glasses~


----------



## kayleee (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Aren't you like 14, you are a kid. . .​



I'm 21 child


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I'm 21 child



Oh my gosh I seriously thought you were 14, lol cx​


----------



## kayleee (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oh my gosh I seriously thought you were 14, lol cx​



Would a 14 yr old know as much as I do about men's butts? I sure hope not


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 28, 2015)

my oh my so many

1.niceness
2. happiness
3.motorcycles
4.nine inch nails (on finger)
5. death
6. punk rock
7. jinco jeans
8. skulls
9. darkness
10. hot girls with big boobys that are sluts
11. earings
12. purple (cool kind not the gay kind)
13. sunshine
14. life
15. my dad
16. football



kayleee said:


> Would a 14 yr old know as much as I do about men's butts? I sure hope not



is that a challenge??


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 28, 2015)

I like dyed hair (like unnatural colors like blue or red), short legs(proportionally) and big boobies of course


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Oh my gosh I seriously thought you were 14, lol cx​



Oh wow oswaldies you finally changed your color font. Oh you grow up so fast girl


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Oh wow oswaldies you finally changed your color font. Oh you grow up so fast girl



does that turn u on??? or r u just trying to thro shade????​


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 28, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> does that turn u on??? or r u just trying to thro shade????​



It indeed turns me on. How do you know?


----------



## Raffy (Aug 28, 2015)

I like boys who like to bring me food and hug me when im sad


----------



## Rasha (Aug 28, 2015)

turn ons????
this. only this *cries*


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 28, 2015)

Raffy said:


> I like boys who like to bring me food and hug me when im sad



food is overrated. 

Also, a girl needs to just let me cook alright? If she expects to just start cooking everyday for us two no matter of what kind of jobs whe had, uhg. I need to feel manly okay? Cooking is an important aspect of that...I think?


----------



## Raffy (Aug 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> food is overrated.
> 
> Also, a girl needs to just let me cook alright? If she expects to just start cooking everyday for us two no matter of what kind of jobs whe had, uhg. I need to feel manly okay? Cooking is an important aspect of that...I think?



what if i am also boy, we both cook equally. i just want to eat because i want to be *manly* and eat meat and stuff


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 28, 2015)

Raffy said:


> what if i am also boy, we both cook equally. i just want to eat because i want to be *manly* and eat meat and stuff



Is meat manly? Damn. 
Anyway, my girlfriend would probably have to do all cleaning in house because I can't do **** when it comes to cleaning so therefore I feel the need to fed my princess.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Raffy said:


> what if i am also boy, we both cook equally. i just want to eat because i want to be *manly* and eat meat and stuff



I can't tell if you're being serious. . .​


----------



## Raffy (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I can't tell if you're being serious. . .​



okay well I am definitely a boy
i don't know about the meat and manliness stuff though.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I can't tell if you're being serious. . .​



She says 'what if', can she be any more clear?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raffy said:


> okay well I am definitely a boy
> i don't know about the meat and manliness stuff though.



Genders need to exchange knowledge about gender stereotypes, it's clearly important as this thread is showing.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Raffy said:


> okay well I am definitely a boy
> i don't know about the meat and manliness stuff though.



I know you're a boy
I was confused on the whole meat and manly thing ; o ;​


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I know you're a boy
> I was confused on the whole meat and manly thing ; o ;​



Personally, I don't see why a guy has to be hunky and meaty to be considered "Manly"


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Gender roles are very dumb


----------



## Raffy (Aug 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> *She says *'what if', can she be any more clear?



im dead.

----
on topic :

i like boys who can deal with me when i lose in smash 4


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> It indeed turns me on. How do you know?



Mutual interests


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Gender roles are very dumb



I'm not saying whe should all pay more attention to gender roles. I think it's interesting for both sides to see what the other thinks of you, further than what turns you on.

I don't think a man eating meat makes him manly. In fact I believe manly is just a subjective word. I mean come on, woman drink beer too?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Mutual interests



Are you getting hot already?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I'm not saying whe should all pay more attention to gender roles. I think it's interesting for both sides to see what the other thinks of you, further than what turns you on.
> 
> I don't think a man eating meat makes him manly. In fact I believe manly is just a subjective word. I mean come on, woman drink beer too?
> 
> ...



Glad to have found the thread I started to be more meaningful than I had hoped for. x)


----------



## rubyy (Aug 28, 2015)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ARM VEINS <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
sharp jawline
cheekbones
deep voice
good grammar


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Raffy said:


> I like boys who like to bring me food and hug me when im sad



*brings food*
*hugs when sad*
*is not a boy*
*leaves*


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> *brings food*
> *hugs when sad*
> *is not a boy*
> *leaves*



*Brings both steaks cause I like steaks*
*Hugs both when cause people need more hugs in their life*
*Is a boy*
*Leaves cause I did it out of kindness*


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 28, 2015)

Legit list this time:

-Short. Can also be my height, but I'd prefer you to be shorter than I am.
-Long hair. I can tolerate short hair as long as it's not a pixie cut or something along those lines.
-Legs for days. Short girls can have nice legs too ?\_(ツ)_/?
-Booty. What can I say? I'm an ass man.
-Glasses. Hngg.
-Braces. HNGG. I know girls my age with braces so there's that.
-Asian. My brother and I are the same on this one. lel
-Likes video games.
-Big appetite.
-A napper. Like me.
-Wrestling enthusiast.
-Has an accent or can talk to me in a foreign language.
-Enjoys the company of DOGS.
-Willing to watch stupid movies with little to no plot.
-LIQUIDDDDD


----------



## rubyy (Aug 28, 2015)

oi nah i find brace suspenders a massive turn on, worn with a shirt oh god daaaamm, is that weird?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Legit list this time:
> 
> -Short. Can also be my height, but I'd prefer you to be shorter than I am.
> -Long hair. I can tolerate short hair as long as it's not a pixie cut or something along those lines.
> ...



How I feel about these:
Short-Is it even possible for you to be shorter than me? If so, I praise you.
Long hair- Don't care, short hair is nice to.
Legs- Who doesn't like em?
Booty- Not needed
Glasses- Double Hnnnng.
Braces- Hnnnnn- Nah, 'tis fine if you have them though.
Asian- I guess, prefer Irish or British people though, they're interesting~
Like Video games- Almost mandatory.
Big appetite- Yes, cause mine is petite.
Napper- I don't nap, but I probably should, so sure~
Wrestling- No thankies~
Foreign language- Talk Viet to me and witness my horrible speech~
Doge- Fine, but Pacas, cats, chinchillas, and parrots! ouo
Stupid movies- Eh, I guess~
Melted ice- Meow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubyy said:


> oi nah i find brace suspenders a massive turn on, worn with a shirt oh god daaaamm, is that weird?



Nope! Nothing wrong with a lumberjack! x)


----------



## puppy (Aug 28, 2015)

money and the willingness to buy me things and get nothing in return thats it


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

puppy said:


> money and the willingness to buy me things and get nothing in return thats it



Sounds a bit selfish, don't chu think? ;w;


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Well I think I might be pansexual so I guess a turn on would just be having a good personality~



Sexuality and turn ons aren't the same thing. You can still have preferences despite being pansexual.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sounds a bit selfish, don't chu think? ;w;



puppys too good for everyone<3  i feel the same tbh unless i actually love them if theyre gonna praise me like a god then so be it

but in all seriousness i like glasses and nerdy girls. but hot bad girls are kind of my thing too...


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

Tina said:


> Sexuality and turn ons aren't the same thing. You can still have preferences despite being pansexual.



Wikipedia has failed me ; w ;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

justice said:


> puppys too good for everyone<3  i feel the same tbh unless i actually love them if theyre gonna praise me like a god then so be it



So... you'll take them even if all they want is to be your personal servant? 
This thread turned a lot darker than I thought it would. T w T


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Wikipedia has failed me ; w ;



Pansexuality foregoes limits. It's the ability to be attracted to someone regardless of biological sex or gender identity. Those things are irrelevant; you're attracted to the other person for who they are regardless of sex and gender, not what's between their legs or what they identify as (whether or not that matches their biological sex). 

Turn ons are what gets you excited and well, to be literal, what _turns you on_. That doesn't necessarily have to do with sex/gender. Those same things can potentially apply to men, women, and/or people who don't identify as either. e.g. a hair colour; a personality trait; a specific look; a body part; a kink; etc. There are things you'll know you like, and there other things you'll learn you'll love in the moment when your partner does something and you're suddenly stunned and breathless. They're not necessarily specific to sex/gender but they can still be a trigger that gets you excited.


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Words, seriously if someone can hold a conversation and has a variety of different words I get so excited. People I can totally nerd out with and they either join in or let me be me. I sometimes feel anxious as I am such a high energy person that when I nerd out I nerd out hard, I bounce with excitement and just ramble away, so someone that makes me feel comfortable even when I am so high energy is great in my books.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

DynosaurDollie said:


> Words, seriously if someone can hold a conversation and has a variety of different words I get so excited. People I can totally nerd out with and they either join in or let me be me. I sometimes feel anxious as I am such a high energy person that when I nerd out I nerd out hard, I bounce with excitement and just ramble away, so someone that makes me feel comfortable even when I am so high energy is great in my books.



If it piques your interest, my forte is enunciating vocabulary immaculately.
I'm well-versed enough to make even spelling bee wizzes take a diminutive pisses.

That was sarcasm by the way. xD


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2015)

-Toned arms
-Tall
-Collarbones
-Deep Voice
-Child-like behavior when they see small animals
-A decent amount of facial hair. Stubble, a beard, whatever suits them.


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If it piques your interest, my forte is enunciating vocabulary immaculately.
> I'm well-versed enough to make even spelling bee wizzes take a diminutive pisses.
> 
> That was sarcasm by the way. xD



I love it. Words are fantastic I think everyone should use more words. I frequently text my friends to tell them I fell they are quite pulchritudinous which is by far my favourite word.

I have to admit though I do like some good muscle mass on a man, and a bit more going on in the chest department for ladies as I happily go for both. However even the cutest individual will turn me off if their a bore. Oh an eyes, I don't know what it is but I can fall in love with a persons eyes.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

DynosaurDollie said:


> I love it. Words are fantastic I think everyone should use more words. I frequently text my friends to tell them I fell they are quite pulchritudinous which is by far my favourite word.
> 
> I have to admit though I do like some good muscle mass on a man, and a bit more going on in the chest department for ladies as I happily go for both. However even the cutest individual will turn me off if their a bore. Oh an eyes, I don't know what it is but I can fall in love with a persons eyes.



Eyes are one of the most noticeable features in a person for me.
They bring out one's emotions and feelings. 
It's also always fun to get lost staring into someone's alluring eyes, I heard you can trip out if you stare long enough to.

One of my favorite words is serendipity~
It's just so fun to say, hehe. :3


----------



## Sona (Aug 28, 2015)

everything my boyfriend is and does, is a turn on. i lava him 


&&




oswaldies said:


> Wikipedia has failed me ; w ;



you're 10, you shouldnt have turn ons oml ;O;


----------



## kayleee (Aug 28, 2015)

A handyman is a def turn on


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> everything my boyfriend is and does, is a turn on. i lava him
> 
> 
> &&
> ...



Nothing wrong with being turned on at the age of 10.

I mean, when I was her age, the idea of living in a medieval fantasy slaying mechanical dragons and ginormous fauna with plasma weapons and fire turned me on~


----------



## Azza (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't see all of the focus on people's eyes. Like a lot of people just stare at me and talk about my eyes (not bragging I swears), but I hardly notice someone's eyes or eye colour. I don't have a preference for eye colours or anything.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Azza said:


> I don't see all of the focus on people's eyes. Like a lot of people just stare at me and talk about my eyes (not bragging I swears), but I hardly notice someone's eyes or eye colour. I don't have a preference for eye colours or anything.



Eh, we all have our preferences. 
Honestly, I don't find big butts or breasts as appealing as I used to, only due to it being extremely sexist and merely shaming a person who they aren't.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eh, we all have our preferences.
> Honestly, I don't find big butts or breasts as appealing as I used to, only due to it being extremely sexist and merely shaming a person who they aren't.



same for the eyes and big butts/breast. Big breast are just kind of distracting cuz theyre just THERE like o.e People with light colored eyes kinda scare me ;-; well its just their eyes that creep me out.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 28, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> you're 10, you shouldnt have turn ons oml ;O;



Yep. Yupper. Yeseroo.
Don't worry about this sort of stuff yet, it'll come naturally.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> same for the eyes and big butts/breast. Big breast are just kind of distracting cuz theyre just THERE like o.e People with light colored eyes kinda scare me ;-; well its just their eyes that creep me out.



I don't mind if they have light blue eyes, though dark-colored eyes intrigue me the most~


----------



## radical6 (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> So... you'll take them even if all they want is to be your personal servant?
> This thread turned a lot darker than I thought it would. T w T



yes i find that hot
jk lmao


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I don't mind if they have light blue eyes, though dark-colored eyes intrigue me the most~



if the person has really light colored eyes i just get the chills lol. even if its just babies with em. ;-; probably because i can see the pupil more. Eyy i have dark eyes xD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> if the person has really light colored eyes i just get the chills lol. even if its just babies with em. ;-; probably because i can see the pupil more. Eyy i have dark eyes xD



In that case, I deem thee attractive in my book~ ^^


----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2015)

6 foot, hairy legs, deep voice, big lips, etc.


----------



## Ramza (Aug 29, 2015)

I love me a competent RolleCoaster Tycoon player.


----------



## Esphas (Aug 30, 2015)

minions


----------



## piichinu (Aug 30, 2015)

minions


----------



## Athera (Aug 30, 2015)

i'd rather stab myself in the eyes than watch minions


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Minions are strange. I have a Minion figurine though, and I love it.


----------



## Athera (Aug 30, 2015)

and i'd love to burn it with a kitchen lighter for you cause i hate those little yellow things


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

Minions are the ultimate turn OFF !!!!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Minions are the ultimate turn OFF !!!!!!!



True that, I prefer glasses~


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 30, 2015)

braces glasses curly hair freckles dark skin and money. and ppl who have cats


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

My biggest turn on is when they're not Donald Trump

Nah but seriously, I like guys, girls and everything inbetween, so there's a lot to cover here. For guys I'm really into glasses and scruffy beard/mustaches, for girls I like again glasses, freckles, kinda nerdy like me :3 And then for genderfluid, nonbinary, agender I like pretty much everything. I'm not hard to please, just because someone doesn't have glasses and a half scraggly shadow beard doesn't mean I don't like them x3


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> you're 10, you shouldnt have turn ons oml ;O;



I'm 11, and I was joking, ahhh > . <


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> you're 10, you shouldnt have turn ons oml ;O;



Umm why not? Humans are super sexual creatures sexuality is strong even in kids society just tells them that sex is "NO BAD" at every turn 
Obvs im not condoning sexual intercourse between children but discovering your own sexuality and your own body is so completely normal and if your parents or other adults told you otherwise I'm so sorry

That being said turn ons aren't necessarily sexual so 11 year olds can have all the turn ons they desire oswaldies you go girl 
 this has been a PSA


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 30, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Umm why not? Humans are super sexual creatures sexuality is strong even in kids society just tells them that sex is "NO BAD" at every turn
> Obvs im not condoning sexual intercourse between children but discovering your own sexuality and your own body is so completely normal and if your parents or other adults told you otherwise I'm so sorry
> 
> That being said turn ons aren't necessarily sexual so 11 year olds can have all the turn ons they desire oswaldies you go girl
> this has been a PSA


Kids are a lot more sexual the people realize, especially at puberty age. Puberty tends to be a very exploring time for sexuality. I agree with that. But turn ons are sexual. They are supposed to be sexual. That's the whole point of a turn on. It "turns you on to" sex.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Kids are a lot more sexual the people realize, especially at puberty age. Puberty tends to be a very exploring time for sexuality. I agree with that. But turn ons are sexual. They are supposed to be sexual. That's the whole point of a turn on. It "turns you on to" sex.



:to activate or cause to flow, operate, or function by or as if by turning a control <turn the water on full> <turn on the power>
2a :to cause to undergo an intense often visionary experience by taking a drug; broadly :to cause to get high
b :to move pleasurably <rock music turns her on>; also :to excite sexually
c :to cause to gain knowledge or appreciation of something specified <turned her on to ballet>

What I mean is the thing doing the turning on doesn't necessarily have to be something sexual it can be anything so 11 yr olds can experience turn ons as much as the next person


----------



## Sona (Aug 30, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Umm why not? Humans are super sexual creatures sexuality is strong even in kids society just tells them that sex is "NO BAD" at every turn
> Obvs im not condoning sexual intercourse between children but discovering your own sexuality and your own body is so completely normal and if your parents or other adults told you otherwise I'm so sorry
> 
> That being said turn ons aren't necessarily sexual so 11 year olds can have all the turn ons they desire oswaldies you go girl
> this has been a PSA



Don't bring my parents into this, that's just rude  
Don't get your panties in a knot with me having an issue of children being sexualized and sexualizing things 
I prefer not to talk to kids about sexuality, sexual intercourse and what not as I believe kids should be kids. These are subjects that I believe (my OPINION) shouldn't be brought up to kids at a young age as they are easily influenced.

I believe the turn ons mentioned in this thread are turn ons that are meant for sexually. 
nice job with the copy & pasta m80


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Don't bring my parents into this, that's just rude
> Don't get your panties in a knot with me having an issue of children being sexualized and sexualizing things
> I prefer not to talk to kids about sexuality, sexual intercourse and what not as I believe kids should be kids. These are subjects that I believe (my OPINION) shouldn't be brought up to kids at a young age as they are easily influenced.
> 
> ...



Just because you think kids should be kids doesn't mean kids aren't sexual lmaooo don't tell other people they can't have turn ons just because of your personal flawed view 

Have your opinion but don't force it on others lololol

And also the only copy and paste I did was the definition of turn on that wasn't even in this post you quoted? You're confused honey


----------



## Wish (Aug 30, 2015)

kids are sexual, im tired of people trying to protect children from sex
i had my first sexual experience in a closet with a girl when i was 4 

my turn on is boys with a ****


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 30, 2015)

kayleee said:


> :to activate or cause to flow, operate, or function by or as if by turning a control <turn the water on full> <turn on the power>
> 2a :to cause to undergo an intense often visionary experience by taking a drug; broadly :to cause to get high
> b :to move pleasurably <rock music turns her on>; also :to excite sexually
> c :to cause to gain knowledge or appreciation of something specified <turned her on to ballet>
> ...


Thank you, Webster, but there is such a thing as colloquial speech.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Thank you, Webster, but there is such a thing as colloquial speech.



Do you have a problem?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 30, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Do you have a problem?


No? I'm fine.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Don't bring my parents into this, that's just rude
> Don't get your panties in a knot with me having an issue of children being sexualized and sexualizing things
> I prefer not to talk to kids about sexuality, sexual intercourse and what not as I believe kids should be kids. These are subjects that I believe (my OPINION) shouldn't be brought up to kids at a young age as they are easily influenced.
> 
> ...



When I made this thread, my definition of "Turn on" was a trait or characteristic that a person finds fascinating in another person, like how the thread "Turn offs" was.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> When I made this thread, my definition of "Turn on" was a trait or characteristic that a person finds fascinating in another person, like how the thread "Turn offs" was.



Wrong Alby-Kun. You all set this up so there would be fight you basterd. Also, the definition of a turn on is clearly a specific username used on this page.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Wrong Alby-Kun. You all set this up so there would be fight you basterd. Also, the definition of a turn on is clearly a specific username used on this page.



No, my intentions were to just bring out the opposite of the thread Cocovampire made, things that we find appalling in a person, but this time discuss the things that appeal.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

This thread is a turn on


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> No, my intentions were to just bring out the opposite of the thread Cocovampire made, things that we find appalling in a person, but this time discuss the things that appeal.



Don't worry, I'm just being a arsehole as always. It was meant sarcastic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> This thread is a turn on



YOU're a turn on.

Sorry, I know you've a boyfriend


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Don't worry, I'm just being a arsehole as always. It was meant sarcastic.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Heh, I figured~


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> YOU're a turn on.


Oh damn!! you got that right


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Wrong Alby-Kun. You all set this up so there would be fight you basterd. Also, the definition of a turn on is clearly a specific username used on this page.



Can you not call someone that word?
You're so rude.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Can you not call someone that word?
> You're so rude.



Omg they weren't being serious lmao


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Can you not call someone that word?
> You're so rude.



Oh that's right I'm so sorry!!! I can't use the word because TBT is allowing 11-year old kids to join this forum and therefore basterd is such a dirty word! Ban me please


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Oh that's right I'm so sorry!!! I can't use the word because TBT is allowing 11-year old kids to join this forum and therefore basterd is such a dirty word! Ban me please



You could at least try to not make it sound sarcastic.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You could at least try to not make it sound sarcastic.



Sorry, I would have if I had the energy for it


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

Yall need to chill for real


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Yall need to chill for real



I agree, this thread can pertain to sexual or nonsexual things.
There's no need to fight over it.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I agree, this thread can pertain to sexual or nonsexual things.
> There's no need to fight over it.



Thread related I of course agree. However I would like to ask the moderators to still ban me for using the word basterd so I can have a good laugh.


----------



## Wishii (Aug 30, 2015)

Um..being taller than me. Its a bit weird when a guy is shorter than me, although im 5'7" so.. idk
Also not showering me in praise, be yourself! It just feels a bit repetitive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

.3. o dang sass master up in here! play nice my lovelies <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

mcwhyte11 said:


> Um..being taller than me. Its a bit weird when a guy is shorter than me, although im 5'7" so.. idk
> Also not showering me in praise, be yourself! It just feels a bit repetitive.



Also me.


----------



## Wish (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Oh that's right I'm so sorry!!! I can't use the word because TBT is allowing 11-year old kids to join this forum and therefore basterd is such a dirty word! Ban me please



you have some issues lmfao 
of course 11 year olds are going to be on a forum about a kids game


you're being a **** tbh


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

Wish said:


> you have some issues lmfao
> i think its weirder that adults and teenagers play animal crossing than 11 year olds being on a forum for a kids game
> 
> also you're being a **** tbh



So you think I'm wrong using the word basterd in a thread for turn ons? Okay, thats completely fine. 
I know I'm an arsehole, already said that, you don't have to repeat.


----------



## Wish (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> So you think I'm wrong using the word basterd in a thread for turn ons? Okay, thats completely fine.
> I know I'm an arsehole, already said that, you don't have to repeat.



no i dont think you're wrong for using that word i think you're wrong because you're trying to start something when someone asked you very politely to not use that word and you went ape****


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay but just to be clear it's spelled *******


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

Wish said:


> no i dont think you're wrong for using that word i think you're wrong because you're trying to start something when someone asked you very politely to not use that word and you went ape****



I would just like to note that I get a little bit frustrated after getting commentary on me being rude because I use the word basterd. If I went ape/overreact I normally try to trivialize it with sarcasm but unfortunately, as said, I didn't had the energy for it. Also, it's not my intention to 'start something'. I'm not going to this forums to make people mad, honestly, I wouldn't know why I would.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Turn ons: Giving me food, I'm starving.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 30, 2015)

You ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2015)

light switches. like damn have you seen em'


----------



## freakoid (Aug 30, 2015)

a fully charged 3ds XL

*quivers*


----------



## rubyy (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> light switches. like damn have you seen em'



Ya, you clicked me up real good. <3
I'm so sorry, I saw the perfect opportunity to use a pickup line, and I'ma use it!


----------



## Athera (Aug 30, 2015)

hey everyone! Peace and love! No matter where you are on the internet, there's gonna be some stuff that's inappropriate to a younger audience. No way of escaping it, sooooo keep posting what you want.


----------



## Joy (Aug 30, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> You ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



D'aww gosh :3


----------



## Trundle (Aug 30, 2015)

Smell of dank weed


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

Joy said:


> D'aww gosh :3



Is that the baby of Hamtaro and a generic anime girl or is it just me? XD
Also, what anime, I've been dying to know after seeing a video of it picking up the phone and saying "Manko" to it.


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 31, 2015)

riummi said:


> light switches. like damn have you seen em'



http://i.imgur.com/ymMjYrL.gif


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

donald trump


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 31, 2015)

Seasoned veteran of relationships, I have become a bit picky and have acquired slightly high expectations at my age...... heh.....
- Post-secondary Education (University - preferably in a degree program where you are goal directed to pursue higher education and attain (fingers crossed) a Masters.... at least? Considering I am going for 2 MAs and 2 PhDs? Education is hot. A high GPA, an undergraduate degree with distinction (or great distinction) is very, very hot. 
- Biilingualism, or more. I speak a multitude of languages. And if English isn't your first language, you re even hotter to me. I like accents and dialects. 
- Academically driven, self-motivated, workaholics (basically) who re good at time management and can get their work done on time, while also making time for leisure, be it their passions, fitness, sports, hobbies, and spending time with me. 
- Leadership qualities. Lead groups or clubs or orgnizations. Oh man, if you are military minded or have experience in the military like I do, you are even hotter. 
- Musical talent. Singing or an instrument, or both. I play piano and I am operatically trained. I would love to record something and accompany a pice with you. But PLEASE do not be a Music student as your educational background. Have it as an extracurricular. I have outmost respect for Music students and Music Therapy students, those programs are VERY demanding. But.... not what I want in a boyfriend. 
- Outdoorsey. Take me camping. Know your survival skills. Know how to kiyak or canoe in rapids. Rock climb. Parkour. 
- Challenge my mind. Pick at my brain. Make me doubt things, even if you agree wih my stance, play Devil's Advocate. Don't always agree with what I say. If you are truly a man of wit, you will come up with counter arguments and we can debte out a variety of topics, from art, religion, comic books, video game lore, psychology, etc... 
- Be productive. Have a routine. Be independent. Don't be lazy. Don't slack. Don't let me interrupt your flow of your life. 
- [Insert Sexual Fantasies Here]
- Don't be a "Momma's Boy". Don't expect things to just come to you on a silver platter and life to spoon feed you. **** gets real. Grow up. When I look into your eyes I should see a reflection. I should see depth. I should see that you have been through some tragedy, some horrors, that you have seen some ****. Me, likewise.


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

Damn how do you even find all that


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 31, 2015)

Financial and emotional stability.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 1, 2015)

Joy said:


> D'aww gosh :3



Notice me senpai. (◠﹏◠✿)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

furries turn me on


----------



## Joy (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is that the baby of Hamtaro and a generic anime girl or is it just me? XD
> Also, what anime, I've been dying to know after seeing a video of it picking up the phone and saying "Manko" to it.



I actually think its Hamtaro. It was just a random gif in my gif folder haha.


----------



## Nizzy (Sep 4, 2015)

*Beards*


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

Good at dancing. idek.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

Rubyy said:


>





Nizzy said:


> View attachment 146184
> *Beards*



THESE TWO THINGS LIKE ACTUALLY OMG


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 4, 2015)

also:
someone willing to fight all seven exes


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

Since this is a turn on thread I'm going to be honest here.

- Breasts (big or small I don't really care)
- Short height
- Cute laugh (along with a good sense of humor)
- Nice smile
- Kind
- Gamer
- Longish hair


----------



## tumut (Sep 4, 2015)

Weird white kids.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 4, 2015)

- Intelligence
- Humour/spontanious behaviour
- Kindness
- A nice butt,

In no particular order.


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 4, 2015)

- not be a dude
- love some of the things i love
- accept me and my many absurdities and not make me feel like you'd hate me if you got to know me well
- good with animals
- not be a total creeper

if you fit these and are in my age range i'll probably want to date you <_<
it doesn't seem like much, but i actually have terrible luck romantically, hahaha


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Financial security


----------



## rubyy (Sep 4, 2015)

i have like 200 arm veins pictures feel free to msg me and i'll send them ALL.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Rubyy said:


> i have like 200 arm veins pictures feel free to msg me and i'll send them ALL.



It's so awesome, it's scary.
I want veins on my hands, but not that many! xD


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 4, 2015)

Rubyy said:


> i have like 200 arm veins pictures feel free to msg me and i'll send them ALL.



i don't get the vein thing
i just think of this picture tbh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> i don't get the vein thing
> i just think of this picture tbh



That facial expression tho.



Spoiler: looks like


----------



## Beardo (Sep 5, 2015)

****


----------



## Juurii (Sep 5, 2015)

unpopular opinion
personality
someone who deals with my bs and loves me regardless
not saying it's okay but understands.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 5, 2015)

- Has a Di*k
- Isn't a bit*h
- Likes videogames
- Similar humor to mine
- Good personality (Sorta goes hand in hand with #2 oops)
He dosen't exist tho


----------



## Javocado (Sep 5, 2015)

I get so turned on when you're able to X out giant banners on the homepage mmmmmm yeah baby


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 7, 2015)

more turn ons:::

channing tatum face shape & neck
danny devito hair
steve buscemi eyes
owen wilson nose
kylie jenner lips


----------



## kayleee (Sep 7, 2015)

Someone who's intellect matches mine


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Someone who's intellect matches mine



Well, considering you're a wise wizard in a dog form, I doubt you'll attract many youngsters~ x3


----------



## dj_mask (Sep 7, 2015)

A sense of humor and good hygiene.  And a pretty smile


----------

